# Time to start my vertical journey! Who's with me????



## plark (Jan 2, 2012)

Yup I'm new here, so lets start off by saying hello  I have recently finished building the walls for my rooms and going to start the vertical tubes tomorrow! I'm so excited I can't sleep. So I'm here for suggestions my room is 11x7 with a separate clone/mother/veg room... Let me tell you some stats on eq and pics to follow after I'm done with this post.

Clone/Mother room -
Size 6 ft wide 7 ft length.
I have 1 600 watt in this room currently just for my mothers.

Flower room -
7 ft wide 11 ft length
I currently have 2 brand new 1000 watt hydro farm hoods w/ sunmaster hps bulbs
SG series switchable ballast for MH or HPS

Current extra eq - 
(2) 600 watt light/hood/ballast
(1) 1000 MH bulb/ballast (no hood)

My goal is to do something like this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8Z1-q2cZes

This is going to be my start to finish journal. From the very beginning when the walls were being put up to my end product that's ready to puff on. I'm looking for suggestions on how I should set this up. Thank you all for reading


----------



## plark (Jan 2, 2012)

Well little did I know Heath is part of the forums! SWEET!!! My new year just got even better! Hopefully he reads my post and gives me some input!


----------



## plark (Jan 2, 2012)

Everything is still in the works as you can see this will be the mother/clone room. I've done all this work within the last week


----------



## plark (Jan 2, 2012)

Main room where I plan on doing flooded tube... The filter will be removed from that spot, I was in the process of starting a DWC set up but then discovered vertical growing and couldnt pass it up so YES the lights wont be in hoods and the filter will probably be hanging.
Theres (2) 1000 watt lights in this room


----------



## fxbane (Jan 2, 2012)

Mr. Robinson sure does inspire a lot of people in the forums, and rightly so. Good luck with your grow, I'm subbed.


----------



## dtp5150 (Jan 2, 2012)

ya man i switched to vertical .....dont see going back any time soon, unless i uh was growing in a room with huge ceilings


----------



## babysas (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey plark ....i will be starting my first vert grow around the 21st...600w 6 ebb and gro buckets
it's cool yours is staring right before mine...I'm subbed
what strain you going to run?


----------



## plark (Jan 2, 2012)

Currently have 3 mother 1 OG, 1 Pinapple candy (a friends made up strain which grows very nice outdoors) and blue goo... I will probably stick with the OG get rid of those 2 others and go with master kush or something else. As I said before I'm looking for suggestions, ideas, whatever... Its a blank canvas right now.


----------



## plark (Jan 7, 2012)

im back! work week was crazy! i got my 80 feet of pipe and connectors yesterday  gonna be a really long night tonight


----------



## babysas (Jan 8, 2012)

cool...burn some of the midnight BHO


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Jan 11, 2012)

Im subbed, Is Heath ever on RUI? I hadnt seen him here.


----------



## sourtrees (Jan 12, 2012)

Turning out to a nice start, will stay posted.


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Jan 12, 2012)

Thats a nice sized room, you should be able to do some good stuff in there. How do you plan to vent?


----------



## scroglodyte (Jan 12, 2012)

deal me in....subbed


----------

